
Google tracks your movements, like it or not - phigcch
https://www.apnews.com/828aefab64d4411bac257a07c1af0ecb/AP-Exclusive:-Google-tracks-your-movements,-like-it-or-not
======
dredmorbius
Discussed extensively yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330)

